# La Paz City Sky Line: The First Bolivian Metropolis



## Guajojó (Oct 16, 2015)

*La Paz - Bolivia*


----------



## Guajojó (Oct 16, 2015)

*La Paz - Bolivia*


----------



## Guajojó (Oct 16, 2015)

*La Paz - Bolivia*


----------

